# [Guide] Stock unrooted 621 (or bricked) to Full rooted 621 (With proper kernel)



## skreelink

All the information seems to be scattered around parts of the forums, so I thought I'd write a tut on it gathering information together to make it easier on people.

This guide can be used for unbricking, or if you're stuck on stock 621 without root.

*NOTE; I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOUR PHONE CORRUPTS AND NEVER BOOTS AGAIN, CREATES THERMONUCLEAR WAR, OR EATS ALL OF YOUR BACON.*​
*READ THE ENTIRE POST BEFORE ATTEMPTING. YOU'VE BEEN WARNED.*​
First off, thanks for the people that made this all possible,
Goose306; various files and putting up with me and my senseless testing.
Also the Wifi Lib fix for 602/605 Blur based roms.
ky41083; For the flashable 604 to 621 kernel fix zip.
bukolov1; For the original rootable SBF find.
bobcaruso; For his thread letting everyone know of the find.
Skelente; For his linux SBF guide.
KDS1; For the easy lazy-man's SBF discs.
daywalker04; For the 621 SBF file.
shatter; For the rooted 621 system nandroid.
All others that have contributed, tested, and everyone else I've forgotten.

*FILES YOU WILL NEED*​*First and foremost, the SBF files.*​
The 621 SBF File (Original thread thanks to daywalker04)​For simplified 604, KDS1's live disc for 604;  Found in his thread here.​I will not provide an SBF guide as SyNiK4L has a nice one  Here.

Grab the latest RSDLite and Drivers from above guide.

*The 621 Rooted System Nandroid*

Thanks to shatter.​
*The Kernel and Wifi Lib Fix*​
Kernel Fix, thanks to ky.​Wifi Libs thanks to Goose.​NOTE: You do not need the Wifi Libs if you are flashing a 2nd-init rom, or 621 stock.​Only needed for 602/605 Blur based roms (Liberty, Apex, etc)​
*FIRST STEP TO ANYTHING:*​_*MAKE A BACKUP OF EVERYTHING.*_​
Contacts can be saved by opening contacts > backup to SD​SMS messages can be saved with SMS Backup & Restore or Rom Toolbox (if rooted)​Either backup to google servers, handwrite app list, or (if rooted) backup apps with Titanium Backup.​SDCard contents ARE NOT touched in this process.​
Now that the important things are out of the way, we shall start the processes.

After you backup everything, it's best to work with a clean slate.

*Perform a factory reset.*​
1: Turn the phone off
2: Hold the HOME button while powering on the phone.
3: Press Volume up and down at the same time when you see the triangle ! to open the menu.
4: Select Wipe user data/factory reset, using the volume buttons to navigate and power button to select.

*SBF The phone to 621 to ensure proper 15P radio.*​*Or if you are bricked, start here.*​
1: Turn the phone off.
2: Hold Volume down + Camera button while booting.
3: Follow the above SBF guide using the 621 SBF File in *RSDLITE*

*SBF the phone to 604 so it can be rooted*​
1: Turn the phone off (This is getting to be a standard isn't it?








)
2: Hold Volume down + Camera button while booting.
3: Boot KDS1's 604 SBF CD and follow instructions; this will also root the 604.

*DO NOT SBF 604 WITH RSDLITE, IT WILL CHANGE THE RADIO AND BREAK DATA.*​
COMIC SAAAAAANS​
*Boot the phone into your new, rooted 604 enviroment and prepare for magic.*​
1: After booting, sign into the market, let apps update (just to get that out of the way, because auto-update is selected by default)
2: Download Droid 2 Bootstrap, ROM Manager, and a beer (or in my case, a nice ice tea)
3: Open Settings > Applications > Allow non-market apps. Check the box. Then > Development > Enable USB Debugging.
4: Open Super User > Settings > Check for su binary update
5: Open Droid 2 Bootstrap > Bootstrap recovery and allow su request. It should say Bootstrap Successful.
6: Open ROM Manager > Flash ClockworkMod Recovery > Select Droid X (2nd-init) (It doesn't actually matter, but I find I get less errors with the '2nd-init' version, maybe plaecebo.) Allow su request to flash the latest CWM recovery.

_*UPDATE*_:
6a: Download a stock rooted 621 rom here; http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25017-roms-droid-x-45621-stock-rooted-clockworkmod-flashable-updates-by-ky/ thanks to ky, master of the zip flashes.








6b: Flash this as you would a rom ontop of the 604 and you can skip the rest of the guide. Feel free to continue if you want that fuzzy "I did it myself" feeling.









*Setup to restore 621 Rooted nandroid.*​
1: Create a folder named 621 in /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup (Should look like /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621)
2: Place the system.ext3.tar in above folder. (Place the Kernel zip and Wifi Lib zip on root of SDCard)
3: Download Terminal Emulator from the market
4: Type 'su' without quotes, allow request.
5: Type 'cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621'
6: Type 'md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5' to generate an md5 file for filecheck in CWM, this will prevent md5 checksum errors while restoring.

NOTE: You can also use Goose's 7zip found here: http://www.droidxfor...html#post556937
Which includes the md5 to skip steps 3~6. If you get an MD5 mismatch error in the next steps, you MUST delete the md5 file and do steps 3~6.

*Reboot into CWM to restore and flash everything.*​
1: Open ROM Manager and tap reboot to recovery.
2: Use the Volume keys to navigate, Camera button to select, and Power as 'back'
3: Go to backup/restore > Select restore > Select the 621 folder you made earlier.
4: Let CWM restore the 621 nandroid, which will flash rooted 621 system.
5: After it finishes, back up to the main menu and select install zip from SDCard
6: Select the 604 to 621 fix zip and let it flash.
6a: IF you intend to use Liberty, Apex, or other Blur based rom, flash your rom zip now, then the wifi lib fix zip.
7: Back to main menu, select wipe and Factory reset.

*Reboot the phone into 621 enviroment.*​
1: It's not required, but might prevent bootloops hanging at the M logo, pull battery. (Only if it sticks at the M Logo, or if you really like pulling it out)
2: Do NOT be alarmed at the custom boot animation. The rooted system nandroid has a pretty cool Star Trek inspired boot animation.
3: It may take ~5 minutes to boot, as it's rebuilding the cache and everything.
4: After it boots, dial *228 option 1 to program the phone (just incase, shouldn't have to, but can't hurt)
5: Restore your Contacts either from google or SD backup, SMS messages, apps, etc. Everything you backed up earlier.
6: Enjoy your rooted full 621 system.
6a: Feel free to flash any awesome rom out there, 2nd-init roms need no special care. Gummy, CM7/9, etc.
6b: Flash a Blur-based rom from Goose's awesomely made list that's been pre-patched to remove certain updates that would brick without them (includes instructions to patch yourself); http://rootzwiki.com...hose-on-621604/
7: Hit thanks if it helped you make your Droid X awesome again.









*AGAIN, THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO HELPED ALONG THIS JOURNEY WITH FILES, GUIDES, AND OTHER THINGS.*​


----------



## skreelink

Reserved for possible future use.


----------



## Sandman007

My DX ate all of my Bacon. I'm sueing you for bacon loss.









Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## millertyme4lyfe

I'm stuck on the rooted .621 restore. I keep getting md5 mismatches. I've tried Shatters' file and Goose's 7zip file with no luck. Tried recreating the md5 checksum in terminal as well. What should i try next?


----------



## skreelink

millertyme4lyfe said:


> I'm stuck on the rooted .621 restore. I keep getting md5 mismatches. I've tried Shatters' file and Goose's 7zip file with no luck. Tried recreating the md5 checksum in terminal as well. What should i try next?


I updated the guide with a much easier way if you're having nandroid troubles; under the "Reboot into new 604" section, which has a rooted 621 flashable rom that does the rest for you without dealing with the nandroid.

Also, a lot of md5 mismatch, error restoring, etc comes from bad SD cards (especially if you pull them from the phone, mount them via USB and not safely remove, etc)


----------



## Mace68

skreelink said:


> All the information seems to be scattered around parts of the forums, so I thought I'd write a tut on it gathering information together to make it easier on people.
> 
> This guide can be used for unbricking, or if you're stuck on stock 621 without root.
> 
> *NOTE; I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOUR PHONE CORRUPTS...*​


Excellent Guide! I just had to get my Droid X replaced and this was just what I needed.


----------



## MagicMoment

Where do I find Super User? I just downloaded the Droid 2 bootstrap and Rom manager.


----------



## MagicMoment

MagicMoment said:


> Where do I find Super User? I just downloaded the Droid 2 bootstrap and Rom manager.


Nevermind. I used this guide (as someone who knows nothing about rooting) and successfully rooted my phone. Thanks OP


----------



## preusstang

Ok I've been missing from the scene for a while.. I'm on MIUI 2012.4.5 which should be based on GB and on .605(? Idk anymore cause I've read that its milestone based and defy based). I'm also on .13P radio. I'm trying to get a better understanding of 621.

I understand you use the linux sbf to avoid flashing radio, but why do we need .604 at all? Can't you just linux sbf to .602 or .605? I read somewhere that you can't return from 621 to either of those, so why can you go to 604 when its not even the right phone??

Plus the end product here is not really a rooted 621 - its a rooted 604 with some stuff from 621 added - right? I don't mean to offend the people who have worked on this.

Also, aside from not being able to acquite root (yet) on a traditional 621 OTA version, does 621 offer anything more other than the .16P radio which there's not many reports on and may just be a placebo in terms of quality? Is there anyway the radio could throttle or report tethering or anything like that?


----------



## skreelink

preusstang said:


> Ok I've been missing from the scene for a while.. I'm on MIUI 2012.4.5 which should be based on GB and on .605(? Idk anymore cause I've read that its milestone based and defy based). I'm also on .13P radio. I'm trying to get a better understanding of 621.
> 
> I understand you use the linux sbf to avoid flashing radio, but why do we need .604 at all? Can't you just linux sbf to .602 or .605? I read somewhere that you can't return from 621 to either of those, so why can you go to 604 when its not even the right phone??
> 
> Plus the end product here is not really a rooted 621 - its a rooted 604 with some stuff from 621 added - right? I don't mean to offend the people who have worked on this.
> 
> Also, aside from not being able to acquite root (yet) on a traditional 621 OTA version, does 621 offer anything more other than the .16P radio which there's not many reports on and may just be a placebo in terms of quality? Is there anyway the radio could throttle or report tethering or anything like that?


There was a slight change in the 621 bootloader which causes a signature error when trying to load previous SBFs (see blank mem_map errors for the CDT). The 604 SBF has the same keys/bootloader as 621, so we're able to flash it. Despite being a lower number, it's because it's not a Droid X SBF, it's for an unbranded Milestone X for nTelos (this is why you have to use linux to skip the radio, it flashes the nTelos radio for their data, etc). The same hardware, different carrier. Same thing for Droid/Milestone, Droid 2/Milestone 2, etc. (The "Droid" name is copyright Verizon). This system also includes a root exploit and later can load a rooted 621 system and kernel back to the phone to obtain a full rooted 621 system.

In general, no, you do not want to take the OTA if you want your LARGE safety net (SBF all the way back to froyo, small safety net is ability to SBF 621). Though the 15p radio IS better, you obtain about ~5dBm better signal. A separate flash has been created to update the radio without taking the OTA so you can keep SBF abilities. Reports say the 621 kernel is faster/more stable than 602/605, and the 621 system itself contains a lot of bugfixes that should have happened long ago (although all known root exploits as well).

The end product now IS a true rooted 621 system. As ky was able to make a flashable zip to write the raw data for 621 files different than 604. So do try to keep in mind, although DX numbers go 602, 605, 621.. you'd expect 604 to be older than 605, in truth, 604 is newer than 621.

Droid X system 621 is Android version 2.3.4
Milestone X system 604 is Android version 2.3.5

Technical info;

Milestone X
System version: 4.5.604.MB809.ACG-nTelos.en.US
Android version: GB 2.3.5
Kernel version: [email protected]#1
Build number: 4.5.1_57_MX2-34

Droid X
System Version: 4.5.621.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Android version: 2.3.4
Kernel Version: [email protected] #1
Build number: 4.5.1_57_DX8-51


----------



## Goose306

The Milestone X firmware has the new signatures that in the CDT that is required for .621 and which is missing from any earlier versions. Signatures are checked by mbm upon bootup, if they do match it returns a MEM_MAP Blank. This is because the old CDT is missing the correct signature so it is unable flash a new one, thus resulting in no CDT, thus resulting in MEM_MAP Blank. Various work in reversion I've done I have gotten PAST the MEM_MAP Blank which means I've gotten it to overwrite to the .602/.605 CDT, but signature check still fails and kicks the e-fuse and you are unable to leave the bootloader still.

So... yeah. That's about it in a nutshell as far as how Moto b0rked the X on .621. I'm guessing due to the fallout and probably plethora of returned bricked phones either from attempting the OTA or SBFing backwards they have changed their update system. The Droid 2 Global got an OTA update recently after the X which *was* unrevertable but for different reasons and was eventually broken. The X2 also had a recent OTA which is revertable. The X was likely the test candidate, and it didn't go well for Moto. Also, as anyone who had bricked their phone, Moto/VZW employees were probably also not able to revert earlier as the standard line employee doesn't have the needed signature keys to write a new CDT to flash earlier firmware. So probably some fallout too internally when they were unable to save broken X's, although generally the .621 SBF is still able to save them, but if the CDT or mbm had gotten corrupted during an OTA it could feasibly hard-brick (maybe).


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> The Milestone X firmware has the new signatures that in the CDT that is required for .621 and which is missing from any earlier versions. Signatures are checked by mbm upon bootup, if they do match it returns a MEM_MAP Blank. This is because the old CDT is missing the correct signature so it is unable flash a new one, thus resulting in no CDT, thus resulting in MEM_MAP Blank. Various work in reversion I've done I have gotten PAST the MEM_MAP Blank which means I've gotten it to overwrite to the .602/.605 CDT, but signature check still fails and kicks the e-fuse and you are unable to leave the bootloader still.
> 
> So... yeah. That's about it in a nutshell as far as how Moto b0rked the X on .621. I'm guessing due to the fallout and probably plethora of returned bricked phones either from attempting the OTA or SBFing backwards they have changed their update system. The Droid 2 Global got an OTA update recently after the X which *was* unrevertable but for different reasons and was eventually broken. The X2 also had a recent OTA which is revertable. The X was likely the test candidate, and it didn't go well for Moto. Also, as anyone who had bricked their phone, Moto/VZW employees were probably also not able to revert earlier as the standard line employee doesn't have the needed signature keys to write a new CDT to flash earlier firmware. So probably some fallout too internally when they were unable to save broken X's, although generally the .621 SBF is still able to save them, but if the CDT or mbm had gotten corrupted during an OTA it could feasibly hard-brick (maybe).


Speaking of, any further development on a possible custom SBF goose? All I can get (using various sbf_flash commands and CG testing) is different bootloader errors, most without mem_map blank. Just a change in numbers....


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> Speaking of, any further development on a possible custom SBF goose? All I can get (using various sbf_flash commands and CG testing) is different bootloader errors, most without mem_map blank. Just a change in numbers....


None so far. Been trippin' the e-fuse alot, and I lost my OEM cable, so I'm waiting for a new one before I start fooling around. Need to make sure I can SBF myself. I'm currently trying something for those of us not on .621 that may be coming to fruition, or may not. A way to flash radios without having to SBF 

This also means those not on .621 could easily flash between Froyo and GB in CWM without having to SBF. If it works it would be pretty slick.


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> None so far. Been trippin' the e-fuse alot, and I lost my OEM cable, so I'm waiting for a new one before I start fooling around. Need to make sure I can SBF myself. I'm currently trying something for those of us not on .621 that may be coming to fruition, or may not. A way to flash radios without having to SBF
> 
> This also means those not on .621 could easily flash between Froyo and GB in CWM without having to SBF. If it works it would be pretty slick.


Yeah, it would be.


----------



## preusstang

Thanks for the explanation skreelink. Very helpful. You did mention that there is a separate flash to update the radio without having to sbf but from what goose says, this doesnt seem to be the case..


----------



## skreelink

I think it has been reported as broken. More testing for it is required, just sit tight on 605









EDIT: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-development-hacking/45095-15p-flashable-radio.html here is a link to follow the development of 15p radio on 605.


----------



## Goose306

preusstang said:


> Thanks for the explanation skreelink. Very helpful. You did mention that there is a separate flash to update the radio without having to sbf but from what goose says, this doesnt seem to be the case..


I'm trying to implement a method that will allow the kernels and important Froyo bits to be swapped over to allow the radio swap and then have the boot hijacked using Wiz' bootmenu so you don't have to wipe your ROM.

You can actually do it already without an SBF, I just haven't taken the time to get the other method working, as I've been trying to get this working as it would be a lot more slick. You can totally already do it though without SBFing, you just need to know what to do.

Over on goo there is a 7.1 Monster .zip for CM7 under cvpcs for the DX. Its one of the old official builds on the Froyo kernel. Monster zip includes everything to go to Froyo. YOU DO NEED to manually wipe EVERYTHING if you do this because the updater script doesn't include system wipe portions. Same with the TBH .340 AIO. So you could *feasibly* nandroid your GB, wipe everything, flash the monster, let it boot, then flash the .605 AIO @DXF to put yourself back on GB with .15p, then restore your nandroid after you let it boot once. This would probably take about 15-20 minutes, still a hell of a lot faster and easier than SBFing, as long as you know what you are doing. I haven't messed with this route much because I'd rather get it going the way I want as it'd be a whole lot better and awesome-er plus it would have other applicable uses like doing updates between Froyo/GB besides just radios - effectively negating the need for an SBF unless you weren't able to get into CWM. But, issues getting into CWM when it boots initially currently with the method I'm attempting. So don't do my attempted ones yet. BUT the 7.1 Monster .zip method should work, and I know the .605 AIO w/ 15p @ DXF when you are coming back up from Froyo.


----------



## skreelink

Sounds like a fun and fancy trial by error. any progress on downgrading to eclair?







I only had one device on eclair... damn it was snappy







all my other devices had froyo or better.


----------



## tays

skreelink said:


> *Perform a factory reset.*​
> 1: Turn the phone off
> 2: Hold the HOME button while powering on the phone.
> 3: Press Volume up and down at the same time when you see the triangle ! to open the menu.
> 4: Select Wipe user data/factory reset, using the volume buttons to navigate and power button to select.
> 
> *SBF The phone to 621 to ensure proper 15P radio.*​*Or if you are bricked, start here.*​
> 1: Turn the phone off.
> 2: Hold Volume down + Camera button while booting.
> 3: Follow the above SBF guide using the 621 SBF File in *RSDLITE*
> 
> *SBF the phone to 604 so it can be rooted*​
> 1: Turn the phone off (This is getting to be a standard isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2: Hold Volume down + Camera button while booting.
> 3: Boot KDS1's 604 SBF CD and follow instructions; this will also root the 604.
> ​


​
If you are already on the factory .621 is it necessary to SBF into .621 or can you SBF straight to the .604?

Thanks,
GAT


----------



## skreelink

tays said:


> [/center]
> 
> If you are already on the factory .621 is it necessary to SBF into .621 or can you SBF straight to the .604?
> 
> Thanks,
> GAT


You can go straight to 604 if you want. The 621 sbf is basically a precaution to ensure proper radio and clean start.


----------



## tays

If I were to go back to stock would I need to SBF to the .621, or would I just do a Factory Reset?


----------



## skreelink

tays said:


> If I were to go back to stock would I need to SBF to the .621, or would I just do a Factory Reset?


To go back to full stock (unrooted) 621, it's easiest to use RSDLite to SBF 621. If you're already on 621, you can just do a factory reset, then do the root method from there.

Although, since you're just doing the jump from 621 > 604 > root > 621 rooted, you *should* only have to wipe cache. /data is compatible between 604/621. If you're on 621, try SBFing 604 with prefered linux/livedisc method, then wiping only cache, your data should remain intact just on the 604 system. Then root, install CWM as per bootstrap/rom manager update, and flash a rooted 621 zip of ky's, rewipe cache only again. Theoretically, all your data should still be there from a stock 621 to a rooted 621, long as you weren't on any custom roms.


----------



## tays

The .604 disc gave me a "code corupt" error.

What now?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## skreelink

Might have been a bad download, try redownloading it, or doing the manual linux sbf method.


----------



## TheBLC84

Ok so I followed all of the instructions on this and am unable to connect to my mobile network status. i can make calls and text but nothing else. what do i need to do?


----------



## skreelink

TheBLC84 said:


> Ok so I followed all of the instructions on this and am unable to connect to my mobile network status. i can make calls and text but nothing else. what do i need to do?


As long as your radio is 15p, try calling verizon and asking them to reprovision your data. You did make sure to sbf in linux correct? Some users have reported having to call verizon to fix data. Just tell them your data stopped working.


----------



## TheBLC84

I did RDS Lite for .621 then Linux the .604 and then flashed the .604 to .621 with the rom manager and bootstrap. I just redid the original .621 with rds lite again but still no mobile network signal


----------



## TheBLC84

Found the radio... I am such a noob.


----------



## TheBLC84

So you are basically saying I should just do the root again like I had it and then call verizon and have them fix my data?


----------



## skreelink

Yeah, just follow the root guide, after you're on rooted 621, call verizon and have them re-provision your data.


----------



## TheBLC84

Got it working. Thx Skree... I did find a bug though with the WIFI tether.... dont do it while you have your phone usb connected to your computer bc it pops up the verizon website telling you to subscribe to the service and disables your data again. You just have to reboot the phone though and it works fine


----------



## skreelink

TheBLC84 said:


> Got it working. Thx Skree... I did find a bug though with the WIFI tether.... dont do it while you have your phone usb connected to your computer bc it pops up the verizon website telling you to subscribe to the service and disables your data again. You just have to reboot the phone though and it works fine


When having the USB hooked up likely initiates the 'official' tether (which uses @dun.vzw3g.com instead of @vzw3g.com) which differentiates between phone and tether data. Wifi tether for root routes traffic through your phone's data connection, instead of switching to DUN (Dial up networking) like the stock wifi tether.

You can actually use CDMAWorkshop to re-write the NVItems to change the tether login info to vzw3g.com so the official app is 'free' too, since it'd login as the phone and not a tether connection.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> When having the USB hooked up likely initiates the 'official' tether (which uses @dun.vzw3g.com instead of @vzw3g.com) which differentiates between phone and tether data. Wifi tether for root routes traffic through your phone's data connection, instead of switching to DUN (Dial up networking) like the stock wifi tether.
> 
> You can actually use CDMAWorkshop to re-write the NVItems to change the tether login info to vzw3g.com so the official app is 'free' too, since it'd login as the phone and not a tether connection.


I would recommend just using the Wugfresh patch personally then the WIFI Tether (the Google Code one) it rewrites the NVItems to disable tracking and also gets rid of the "Settings" block (VZW hid another block inside the System Settings so it was unremovable entirely as you had to keep the Settings)


----------



## skreelink

Goose306 said:


> I would recommend just using the Wugfresh patch personally then the WIFI Tether (the Google Code one) it rewrites the NVItems to disable tracking and also gets rid of the "Settings" block (VZW hid another block inside the System Settings so it was unremovable entirely as you had to keep the Settings)


I feel like I am back to tethering 'dumbphones'







The lg env2 was my choice fave for this... prepaid phone with dun = unlimited tether... though still in moderation. Wish it had rev.a instead of just rev.0 but it was fast enough.

I assume the settings thing only refers to stock roms, as for the nvitems, that is in the radio.


----------



## Goose306

skreelink said:


> I feel like I am back to tethering 'dumbphones'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lg env2 was my choice fave for this... prepaid phone with dun = unlimited tether... though still in moderation. Wish it had rev.a instead of just rev.0 but it was fast enough.
> 
> I assume the settings thing only refers to stock roms, as for the nvitems, that is in the radio.


Stock and some blur-based ROMs. On Liberty 3 v2 I had to flash the wugfresh patch to get it working, didn't have to on Vortex as it had the updates included. And you can write nvitems in an updater-script, that's what Vortex does if you crack open the script.


----------



## jordan3891

Ok so I'm on the Liberty from from the 4 roms that goose posted with the patch. It's a .605 baseband.

My question is, there are only 4 roms there available for users like myself to use, (according to you and goose). I'd like to know what other roms out there I can flash to my phone without effing it up?

Keep in mind I did the whole flashing and rooting from ota .621 using the kds live disc. It finally worked great and now I'm rooted and running but I'd like to know if there is a bigger selection than the 4 roms goose has patched? Does anyone have a list? Or any tricks?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## skreelink

jordan3891 said:


> Ok so I'm on the Liberty from from the 4 roms that goose posted with the patch. It's a .605 baseband.
> 
> My question is, there are only 4 roms there available for users like myself to use, (according to you and goose). I'd like to know what other roms out there I can flash to my phone without effing it up?
> 
> Keep in mind I did the whole flashing and rooting from ota .621 using the kds live disc. It finally worked great and now I'm rooted and running but I'd like to know if there is a bigger selection than the 4 roms goose has patched? Does anyone have a list? Or any tricks?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Any 2nd init rom, such as miui, cyanogenmod, aokp, etc that was made for the gingerbread kernel work flawless. Blur based roms, such as liberty, require the bp script removal and wifi lib fix (since wifi appears to have changed in 621). For any blur based that isnt listed in goose's thread, he wrote instructions on patching at the bottom of the same post so you can do it yourself. Basically all roms built for the gb kernel work. The main difference is if it is blur based or 2nd init, that determines any extra steps.

Also; I am glad your issue is fixed that we discussed in your other thread. When you said the 1kds wasnt sbfing your phone. Bad wire or some other small issue? Also glad my guide is of help.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25352-contrast-questions-about-rsd-lite-and-ubuntu/ this thread.


----------



## jordan3891

Yeah it worked great and I appreciate it very much, the problem was actually just my old arse desktop computer. So I finally went out and bought a nice laptop and man I love it. I guess I'll have to donate now! Now let me get back to my flashing!


----------



## skreelink

jordan3891 said:


> Yeah it worked great and I appreciate it very much, the problem was actually just my old arse desktop computer. So I finally went out and bought a nice laptop and man I love it. I guess I'll have to donate now! Now let me get back to my flashing!


Flashing madman! A new laptop is awesome too. My 1 year old gaming laptop recently had a flop. The m key fell off for no reason.







and exactly one week out of warranty. Manufacturer is giving me a one time exception though and sending a tech out wednesday to replace my keyboard free of charge.


----------



## jordan3891

Well quit pressing the keys so damn hard, and tell your cats and dogs to stay off your desk!

Anyways, yeah that's funny if it just popped out for no reason. And it's even more odd that a technician is coming to your house to replace it?! You must not live in Florida like I do where life is much harder because we have nothing here.


----------



## skreelink

Personally, I would rather change it myself. I can't stand other people working on my equipment. They likely are sending a tech because it is out of warranty and they want to verify no user caused damage.


----------



## geroe

I am new here and it has been awhile since I have rooted my X. I am coming from .621 did sbf. Did the linux boot disc. It was sucessful and I rebooted into .604 milestone. Everything is working but I can not see superuser. Am I missing something? I also have the droid x bootstrap and I was wondering if that will work instead of the droid 2 bootstrap. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skreelink

geroe said:


> I am new here and it has been awhile since I have rooted my X. I am coming from .621 did sbf. Did the linux boot disc. It was sucessful and I rebooted into .604 milestone. Everything is working but I can not see superuser. Am I missing something? I also have the droid x bootstrap and I was wondering if that will work instead of the droid 2 bootstrap. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Did you run the zergrush root method after sbfing 604? Should be in your app drawer if you did. You have to use the droid 2 bootstrap, the droid x one wont work.


----------



## geroe

skreelink said:


> Did you run the zergrush root method after sbfing 604? Should be in your app drawer if you did. You have to use the droid 2 bootstrap, the droid x one wont work.


What is the zergrush root method and how do I do it?


----------



## jordan3891

Dude the live disc should have 2 options, 1) sbf with option to root later 2) root DX

Reboot your pc and boot from cdrom and run through option 2, it gives you instructions on the screen and it's simple. Basically you make sure usb debugging and unknown sources and mock locations are checked, and you plug in your phone and put it in PC mode and then run option 2. Just follow through and you'll have it rooted in no time. I don't know how you missed this.


----------



## jordan3891

Edit: Before you root with option 2, run droid x bootstrap recovery and then flash cwm through rom manager (Droid X 2nd init), reboot phone and follow my instructions above.


----------



## skreelink

To use Droid X Bootstrap, you have to turn off USB debugging. That's why Droid 2 Bootstrap is usually recommended, and it's also proven to work flawlessly.


----------



## geroe

skreelink said:


> To use Droid X Bootstrap, you have to turn off USB debugging. That's why Droid 2 Bootstrap is usually recommended, and it's also proven to work flawlessly.


Thanks for all the help. I will give it another go.


----------



## geroe

geroe said:


> Thanks for all the help. I will give it another go.


Alright everything is working fine now. Thanks again for the help.

I flashed ky41083's 4.5.621 Modded (RC1) on top of the 4.5.604 and all is good so far. My next question is can I just flash another GB Rom on top of the modded .621? I would like to try cyanogenmod. Has anybody tried this and was it smooth?


----------



## skreelink

geroe said:


> Alright everything is working fine now. Thanks again for the help.
> 
> I flashed ky41083's 4.5.621 Modded (RC1) on top of the 4.5.604 and all is good so far. My next question is can I just flash another GB Rom on top of the modded .621? I would like to try cyanogenmod. Has anybody tried this and was it smooth?


Yes, cyanogenmod and all other 2nd init roms flash smoothly, as long as they were made for the gb kernel. Blur based roms, such as liberty, require a little care. Goose has a thread with patched roms, required files, and instructions for blur based roms. Basically, it requires talking the baseband update out of the rom zip (this causes bootloader check fail) and flashing 621 wifi libs (something in the wifi driver changed so dhcp auto is broke). 2nd init roms build from the ground up, so they do not depend on blur libs, that is why they work fine.


----------



## jordan3891

I'm still on the patched Liberty from goose's list, it rocks all around.


----------



## happynun

I've read about 200 or so posts and have spent about a day on this...about all a nun can spend. Is there anyone in the north Jersey area I could pay to root my phone? Write to me at [email protected] if you are interested (and capable!)


----------



## skreelink

happynun said:


> I've read about 200 or so posts and have spent about a day on this...about all a nun can spend. Is there anyone in the north Jersey area I could pay to root my phone? Write to me at [email protected] if you are interested (and capable!)


What part of the guide are you having trouble with? Have you tried it yourself? I would be happy to help you out.


----------



## Vekter

I'm considering running my X through this process, but I had a few questions before I get started

1) As long as I follow this guide to the T, and do everything properly, what are the chances of something going screwy and me soft-bricking?
2) If I screw my radio up, is it fixable? Like, can I just SBF back to the US .621 and go for it again?
3) Will I be able to run CM9 on this? The whole point for me is to be able to get ICS running on this bad boy if at all possible.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skreelink

Vekter said:


> I'm considering running my X through this process, but I had a few questions before I get started
> 
> 1) As long as I follow this guide to the T, and do everything properly, what are the chances of something going screwy and me soft-bricking?
> 2) If I screw my radio up, is it fixable? Like, can I just SBF back to the US .621 and go for it again?
> 3) Will I be able to run CM9 on this? The whole point for me is to be able to get ICS running on this bad boy if at all possible.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


1: If you follow it directly, and make sure to wipe and all processes go through 100% without error (i.e. flashing a bad download). Risk is minimal.
2: If your radio somehow gets flashed (though shouldn't get touched at all via linux SBF) just use RSDLite to flash the 621 SBF to rewrite the radio and start over.
3: Without issue.







I myself tested a build of Gummy after 621 and it worked fine, just remember to flash ICS gapps IMMEDIATELY after flashing the rom, without leaving CWM.


----------



## Vekter

skreelink said:


> 1: If you follow it directly, and make sure to wipe and all processes go through 100% without error (i.e. flashing a bad download). Risk is minimal.
> 2: If your radio somehow gets flashed (though shouldn't get touched at all via linux SBF) just use RSDLite to flash the 621 SBF to rewrite the radio and start over.
> 3: Without issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I myself tested a build of Gummy after 621 and it worked fine, just remember to flash ICS gapps IMMEDIATELY after flashing the rom, without leaving CWM.


Cool, thanks.

So if I go with the stock rooted .621 rom you posted in the update, I can just flash over that with whatever, right? Or do I need to finish out the guide if I want to flash it with CM9?


----------



## skreelink

Vekter said:


> Cool, thanks.
> 
> So if I go with the stock rooted .621 rom you posted in the update, I can just flash over that with whatever, right? Or do I need to finish out the guide if I want to flash it with CM9?


After you flash the stock rooted 621 and verified the kernel is right (if you flashed one of Ky's rooted 621 zips the kernel is correct) You can move right onto CM9. The rest of the guide is moreso a 'omg I did it myself' thing. Most of it was cut out after ky made his wondeful all-in-one 621 zips.









Just have to follow my guide up to the point of having rooted 604 + bootstrapped. Flash a rooted 621 from ky, then move along to any rom you would like.


----------



## Outkazt

Hi guys am new here. I just need some help on rooting my phone as I am confused which directions to follow. I was looking at this one over the weekend, http://rootzwiki.com...parently-found/ and then I found this topic just today. I have never rooted my phone. Am on 621 and on 2.3.4 Droid X . Am following instructrions carefully but I just want to know which one to do. I have also tried "MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4" and "DROID 3 easy root script v7" but those did not work, am guessing because of 621. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## BDM80

Outkazt said:


> Hi guys am new here. I just need some help on rooting my phone as I am confused which directions to follow. I was looking at this one over the weekend, http://rootzwiki.com/topic/20835-621-rootable-sbf-apparently-found/ and then I found this topic just today. I have never rooted my phone. Am on 621 and on 2.3.4 . Am following instructrions carefully but I just want to know which one to do. I have also tried "MotorolaOneClickRoot_psouza4" and "DROID 3 easy root script v7" but those did not work, am guessing because of 621. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


Just follow this thread http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/droid-x-general-discussion/45783-important-info-621-update.html you'll need to do the kds 4.5.604 milestoneX sbf which has zergrush built into the file which will get you rooted. 
Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Outkazt

BDM80 said:


> Just follow this thread http://www.droidxfor...621-update.html you'll need to do the kds 4.5.604 milestoneX sbf which has zergrush built into the file which will get you rooted.
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Sweet. Thank for your help.


----------



## Outkazt

I got to the screen where it says if I just want SBF and root later on the computer. I chose that. Then I did a factory reset. And then it ask me if I want to root DX now or shutdown my computer. I chose to root now. But phone appears not to be rooted. I downloaded connectbot from the market. I input "su" and I got a permission denied with the "$". I think when its rooted your supposed to get "#". Any help is helpful.


----------



## ardax

skreelink,

I just wanted to thank you for this post. The other night I went to flash my wife's DX and almost hosed the thing. If it weren't for this topic I'd have one extremely angry woman on my hands.

I made 2 mistakes: 1. Not realizing that the .621 update meant that many older, popular ROMs wouldn't work, and 2. Not knowing that the phone wouldn't charge while in the bootloader or recovery while I researched the fixes for mistake #1.

Nothing like trying to splice a USB cable at 2 a.m.! Thanks to your post and digging out that mightily helpful tip, I was able to un-brick the phone and get a patched up Liberty 3 installed on her phone. She seems to be happy with the results thus far.


----------



## skreelink

ardax said:


> skreelink,
> 
> I just wanted to thank you for this post. The other night I went to flash my wife's DX and almost hosed the thing. If it weren't for this topic I'd have one extremely angry woman on my hands.
> 
> I made 2 mistakes: 1. Not realizing that the .621 update meant that many older, popular ROMs wouldn't work, and 2. Not knowing that the phone wouldn't charge while in the bootloader or recovery while I researched the fixes for mistake #1.
> 
> Nothing like trying to splice a USB cable at 2 a.m.! Thanks to your post and digging out that mightily helpful tip, I was able to un-brick the phone and get a patched up Liberty 3 installed on her phone. She seems to be happy with the results thus far.


That is wondeful to hear! I am glad it helped you out of sticky wicket.


----------



## BSH

I'm digging up this old thread, because I just got a second-hand Droid X that I'm trying to root so I can get rid of bloatware. I tried this, and I got nowhere. I downloaded the 1KDStatz_MB_4.5.604 ISO, burned the CD, booted it up, selected to SBF 604, and here's what I get:

killed
[some stuff]
slitaz login:

I've tried this and a couple other things, and I just get nowhere. Right now, I've got three linux live boot CDs with different SBF scripts on them, and nothing is working.

BTW, when I boot the phone into the bootloader, I get this:

Bootloader 30.04

Battery OK
OK to program
Transfer mode: USB

My phone is running 621, which I guess is an OTA update (as I said, it's second-hand) and 2.3.4. I have enabled non-market apps, and debugging.

One of the errors I saw flash by when I was trying this method was due to a write-only file system? What's that about?

Does anybody have any advice? Thanks in advance.


----------



## BSH

Never mind - I just had to put the phone in PC mode, instead of charge only.

:sheepish:

Thanks for the great root!


----------



## BSH

Okay, not such an easy root. It doesn't seem to "take." Root checker says I have root, but every app that uses root access (rom manager, TiBu) force closes. I've been running the linux SBFs a dozen times. Isn't there a pre-rooted 621 SBF file anywhere?


----------



## BroHay

Where to begin.....

A friend had a phone that just quit working and he is not sure if he took the OTA update to .621. The phone just goes to the red "M" and does nothing more.

I went to work on trying to get the phone to run and originally tried to sbf to GB .602 but got the "mem-patch and a bunch of error codes and figured out that he had taken the OTA .621 update. SBF'd to .621 and still hanging on red "m" but error codes were cleared and behaved like it should when sbfing in the past. I cannot bring up the screen using home+power and then press search. I tried three more times and finally got the phone to boot. I then selected the factory reset option within the settings tab and wiped everything, but when the phone rebooted, back to the red "m" and no activity. I kept sbfing five more times until I got into the phone again, but as soon as I tried using it, it locked up and would not let me do anything. Upon rebooting, back at red "m" and no advancing.

I just want a stock setup to get their device working again, but the question is am I able to do so? I've googled about every possible scenario I can think of and have not found an answer. Is there hope for this DX, or is something else going on?

It was an insurance replacement phone from Asurion and that is all I've really been able to gather on information since the person just talked/texted/surf internet and now has a non-working device.

Any advice greatly appreciated!
BroHay


----------



## brydroidxness

just wanna say, THIS THREAD SAVED MY X!! HUGE THANKS FOR EVERYTHING!! The included link for the windows cd zip voodoo thingy, crawling with zerg was amusing, righteous and worked like a champ. anyone who is struggling with rooting the ota stock .621 kernel, just follow the directions on these fourms, and in no-time you will be on .604 rooted with access to do whatever you want to your ole' x. {i used the usb method, after taking unetbootin download, on a sony vaio laptop, press F2 at the bios screen and hold it till she kicks into bootloader} If you brick or are bricked already, no worries! the 601 sbf can be flashed with rsdlite {on windows} JUST DON'T USE RSD TO FLASH THE 604 AS BAD THINGS CAN AND WILL HAPPEN TO YOUR PHONE!!! YOU'RE BETTER OFF TOSSING IT IN A LAKE AT THAT POINT....my old janky froyo runnin', force closin', battery killin' x is running like a raped date now, minus the screaming..... Again, thanks to everyone who contributed to this, you guys deserve an island in the bahamas and a year paid vacation. Big thanks to rootzwiki for hosting most of the files to make this happen also.


----------



## brydroidxness

BSH said:


> Okay, not such an easy root. It doesn't seem to "take." Root checker says I have root, but every app that uses root access (rom manager, TiBu) force closes. I've been running the linux SBFs a dozen times. Isn't there a pre-rooted 621 SBF file anywhere?


 the stock .601 has been up for a bit, posted orig. by daywalker. this is where you prob. wanna start, and if possible try it with a windows machine and rsd lite. it worked for me...


----------



## brydroidxness

whoops... meant to say .621. my bad, got excited...


----------



## brydroidxness

BroHay said:


> Where to begin.....
> 
> A friend had a phone that just quit working and he is not sure if he took the OTA update to .621. The phone just goes to the red "M" and does nothing more.
> 
> I went to work on trying to get the phone to run and originally tried to sbf to GB .602 but got the "mem-patch and a bunch of error codes and figured out that he had taken the OTA .621 update. SBF'd to .621 and still hanging on red "m" but error codes were cleared and behaved like it should when sbfing in the past. I cannot bring up the screen using home+power and then press search. I tried three more times and finally got the phone to boot. I then selected the factory reset option within the settings tab and wiped everything, but when the phone rebooted, back to the red "m" and no activity. I kept sbfing five more times until I got into the phone again, but as soon as I tried using it, it locked up and would not let me do anything. Upon rebooting, back at red "m" and no advancing.
> 
> I just want a stock setup to get their device working again, but the question is am I able to do so? I've googled about every possible scenario I can think of and have not found an answer. Is there hope for this DX, or is something else going on?
> 
> It was an insurance replacement phone from Asurion and that is all I've really been able to gather on information since the person just talked/texted/surf internet and now has a non-working device.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated!
> BroHay


I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE IF YOUR PHONE BRICKS, CREATES SKYNET, SENDS ARMIES OF KILLER ROBOTS BACK THRU TIME TO GET YOUR MOM BEFORE SHE HAD YOU, OR SPRAYS FIRE HOSE SIZED MUSTARD JETS ALL OVER YOUR HOME/PERSON/PETS. that being said;

well, for starters pull the sd card and copy its content to a file on your desktop of your computer. format the card after, because we will need to format it with the phone after its up and running again. when in doubt, wipe, wipe, wipe! {this might not be necessary however i like to have a totally clean phone sd and all} to be honest wipe everything twice to be sure.{ this is the biggest reason my android hacking attempts have failed before} if possible use a windows machine for rsdlite, cause that's how all of this worked for me, and make sure you get these ADB drivers:

Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.2.0_32bit

Motorola_End_User_Driver_Installation_5.2.0_64bit(1)

get either 32bit or 64bit ADB drivers available from this site installed on said computer or it wont fare well...{if you aren't sure of the OS, just get the 32. it'll work with both}

get to the stock boot-loader using the method you mentioned by holding home and search then pressing power. android guy and ! should be there. this is the stock recovery mode. then, vol down and vol up at same time to show the menu. try wiping ALL the phone's data with cache/ partitions wipe, and factory wipe, then reboot {the power button will make selections for you} vol keys navigate up/down.} if its a gingerbread then it should allow access to its boot-loader. alternatively, if that combo of keys won't put it into boot-loader, you may still have some kind of gremlin or giest residing in the circuitry of the phone and you may need to bust out the holy water and sage wands...

if she wont boot again after all the wiping, grab the .621 stock un-rooted kernel flash .sbf file on a windows machine. the exact file name is:

1FF-p3a_shadow_cdma_shadow-user-2.3.4-4.5.1_57_DX8-51-120111-test-keys-signed-Verizon-US.sbf(1)

download the rsd lite program called:

RSDLite5.6.4.7z

run it with windows. {it should work on nearly all versions of windows}

BE SURE YOU HAVE AT LEAST 80% BATT LIFE OR THIS MAY NOT WORK AND A BRICK YOU SHALL HAVE!

pull phone battery, put battery back in, then put the phone into "stock flash mode' by holding power, volume down, and camera buttons and at same time, screen will flash, then go black with white lettering. should say boot-loader 30.04, battery ok, and the connect usb cable OK to program ect. info.

FROM HERE, IF YOU DIDN'T HAVE .621 OR.604 ALREADY, YOU WILL, FOREVER!! YA'LL BEEN WARNED!

this is a semi-permanent kernel flash with the 15p radio. {The Good one!} it can't be rooted directly using z4 root gingerbreak or any other availble froyo exploit, from what i've found. {may the mods/admins strike me down if im lying}. however, the 604 milestone kernel can be! which after this point is very easy, relatively speaking... if you use the live cd or usb and load it with your computer's boot-loader. it makes your x think its a euro milestone, with the rootable 604 kernel, and the live cd/usb boot will root it as well as flash the new code groups. the radio file 15p WILL remain when switching from 621 to 604, which is a good thing. {may the all powerful mods strike me down if im lying} {thanks and credit to follow after the success of .621 flash in next sections}

READY TO TAKE THE RED PILL?

load rsd with the zipped .621 sbf file, by using the {...} button, find it in your downloads folder or wherever you put it, allow rsd to extract it and the flashing can begin.
connect the X to pc with usb cable, then hit start.

DON'T TOUCH A DAMN THING TILL IT COMPLETES AND RE-BOOTS!

phone will say SW update in progress for like 10 mins. then, it will reboot as the rsd does its percentage things and flashes the code groups and some-such. after it comes up, pull battery, reinsert and again access stock recovery, wipe again, then boot-up. assuming the gremlins got evicted and the spirits banished from the hardware it should boot, activate phone on vz, then check about phone in settings, and it should say the kernel version is 4.5.621

Now, assuming that wasn't fun enough, here's how to root it!

621 is a permanent kernel flash with the 15p radio. it can't be rooted directly from what i've found. {again, may the mods/admins strike me down if im lying}. however, the 604 milestone zip can be! which after this point is very easy to flash if you use the live cd or usb and load it with your computer's boot-loader. it makes your x think its a euro milestone, and the live cd/usb boot program will even root it, install busybox, superuser, and allow a swarm of zerglings to attack the current kernel! its beautiful man! the radio file, 15p should remain when switching from 621 to 604, which is a good thing. i will only detail the usb method because it seems i ran out of burnable disks, and yet i have many flash drives just sittin around...

using the usb drive method {Recommended}, grab the file named:

unetbootin-windows-581

then get the .604 pre rooted file and flashing program iso, called:

1KDStaz_MX_4.5.604

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, DON'T USE RSD TO FLASH 1KD'S SBF ISO OR BAD, BAD ,BAD THINGS WILL HAPPEN AND YOUR PHONE WILL MOST LIKELY OPEN A PORTAL TO HELL AND SUCK YOU IN!! WERE TALKING SOME FREAKY EVENT HORIZON STUFF SO JUST DON'T USE RSD FOR THE ROOT PROCESS AT ALL.

at the end of this process you will have .604 rooted

start the phone up, hopefully running the stock non-root .621 and enable unknown sources, usb debugging, {go into settings/applications/enable unknown sources, and then, settings/applications/development/enable usb debugging} and connect to computer {while in windows} to select pc mode when prompted or by dragging the menu down and selecting it from the options for usb connection. after doing this, shut the x down and wait till the program asks for you to connect it to pc.

to load the iso on the drive correctly, you need to FORMAT THE DRIVE. after that, run the unetbootin, and use it to load the iso image on the flash drive. also, you'll need to be sure which usb port, ie: G, H, J ect. the drive is connected to on your computer. it goes down like this:








HUGE THANKS TO 1KDS!

once you figure that out, {try plugging the drive in whilst in my computer, and see which one changes to the flash stick's name if applicable.} direct the unetbootin to install the iso on that drive. press the{...} button to select the iso from wherever it is on your computer.

its gonna make it so all you need to do is get into your computer's boot-loader, set the network boot to first priority, and save and reboot.
{this process will vary based on your hardware, my vaio makes me press and hold F2 at the bios screen. consult the google for more detailed info about your motherboard.}

once it comes up it'll show a "BOOT BABY BOOT" and whole bunch of "things" happening as it creates the linux like os that will flash the code groups to the phone. DON'T WORRY, ITS NOT INSTALLING SKYNET OR ANYTHING AT ALL ON YOUR COMPUTER HARD DRIVE, JUST BORROWING THE RAM FOR A BIT TO ACCOMPLISH THIS.

A list of sound card options will appear, simply cursor over to cancel, and hit enter.

next, you will be greeted with a list of names, choose slitaz, hit enter.

select option 1 that pops up, should say something along the lines of "flash and root" hit enter {sorry no pic avail for this step}

below is the screen after the flash and root option, put the phone in boot-load mode by doing the button boogie on start-up, holding power, volume down, and camera buttons and at same time, or select option 3 if you must... and conect it to computer via usb once in ok to program screen on phone.










Ok, the next part was taking a while, {again no pic for this,} like 15 mins, during which it flashed the code groups and halfway through my computer screen went black, but the phone still said SW UPDATE IN PROGRESS...DONT UNPLUG/TOUCH/BREATHE ON THE PHONE OR PC. It did end up working, just scared me for a few, but eventually {5mins} the phone did reboot on its own. it loaded me into the activation screen. i activated it to check the kernel version, saw it was .604. the script then came back on screen and asked me to set development/allow unknown, usb debug/ pc link. then, the phone rebooted again and the exciting zerg takeover occurred, after which i got this:










now, when she boots up, pull yon battery again, access stock recovery, and wipe, then boot, provision with vz and it should be running the .604 fully rooted.

and that was that. my x is currently rooted, running .604 and actually, i kinda like the milestone provisioning. happy flashing, and remember: if it bricks just start at the sbf to .621 with rsd and you should be able to start fresh with it again.

you will still be able to go back and forth from 621 to 604 by means of clockworkmod or d2 bootstrapper, but never again to any froyo or early gingerbread kernel
from now on. yay?

so without further adue,

TONS OF THANKS AND CREDIT FOR ALL THE WONDERFUL AND DELICIOUS SOFTWARE BITS AND INFO/ INSTRUCTIONS: Goose306, skreelink bukolov1, RAGEXMODS, KDS1, daywalker04, SyNiK4L, ky, and EVERYONE else on rootzwiki, XDA, AND MANY OTHER SITES THAT I DIDN'T MENTION. If any of you are ever in denver, hit me up and ill buy you a few drinks! 

P.S. im a noob on rootzwiki so if ive made any errors in this process, please contact me and i will revise the instructions. word for word this worked on my x so im hoping it works for anyone who attempts it.
.


----------



## brydroidxness

accidentally repeated myself in in there, sorry bout that... Damn you oglaf and your distractions!


----------



## CPngN

Hi all. I seem to be stuck with my Droid X on Verizon (America). It has been rooted for a long time (2 years maybe), but on 2.3.3 (Verizon 4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US) it is very buggy and lately can't even manage to keep a call for more than a few minutes before locking up and/or rebooting. I decided stability and alarms which go off at the right time were more important than root, but I can't even get the .621 OTA to apply (even if saved/renamed and run manually via ADB) due to permissions or ownership somehow getting hosed (AFAICT). I'd like to get this damn thing out of the stone ages and into.. uhmm.. the bronze age? 

Can anyone help me troubleshoot this and or advise a safe path. Here's my misc info and failed attempt to run the .621 OTA from Verizon. I'd love to keep root, but am more interested in getting the latest/last Android on my X for it's last few months in operation. Thanks in advance!

Droid X on Verizon, USA. 
Android Version: *2.3.3*
System version*: *Verizon 4.5.*605*.MB810.Verizon.en.US
Baseband version: BP_C_01.09.*13P*
Kernel version: 2.6.32.9-g34b306d / [email protected] #1
Build number: 4.5.1_57_DX5-35
ERI: 5 PRL: 52031

*Log of my old failed manual attempt (to capture failure messages):*

2012-04-19 12:54:45 PM

Upgrade is downloaded to: # find / -iname "*.zip"
/cache/Blur_Version.4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip

Copying this to /sdcard/upgrade-cpn/ before trying.
# ls -l /cache
-rw------- app_44 app_44 15918941 2012-04-19 12:55 Blur_Version.4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip
-rw------- app_44 app_44 10 2012-04-19 12:55 Blur_Version.4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US.crc
-rw-r--r-- app_16 app_16 3067583 2012-04-19 09:12 downloadfile.apk

There is no "621" file found anywhere, so apparently the name reflects the current install.

Running upgrade:
===============
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifying update package...
Verifying current system...
Removing unneeded files...
Patching system files...
*assert failed: apply_patch("/system/app/AccountAndSyncSettings.apk", "-", 7f2xxxxxxxx, 50313, 1c30xxxxxxxx, package_extract_file("patch/system/app/AccountAndSyncSettings.apk.p))*
E:Error in /cache/Blur_Version.4.5.605.MB810.Verizon.en.US.zip
(Status 7)
Installation aborted
===============

Thanks


----------



## skreelink

To run the ota, you cannot be rooted, stock recovery, and no frozen/renamed system apps. You can use a 621 sbf, then the 621 root cd, or try manually unrooting, remove cwm if installed, and ensure all system apps are in place. Make sure to backup everything first.


----------



## CPngN

skreelink said:


> To run the ota, you cannot be rooted, stock recovery, and no frozen/renamed system apps. You can use a 621 sbf, then the 621 root cd, or try manually unrooting, remove cwm if installed, and ensure all system apps are in place. Make sure to backup everything first.


I should have mentioned that I unfroze everything, disabled root, uninstalled TiBa, etc and still have the the strange above message. Not sure why *AccountAndSyncSettings.apk* of all things is having issues.


----------



## skreelink

CPngN said:


> I should have mentioned that I unfroze everything, disabled root, uninstalled TiBa, etc and still have the the strange above message. Not sure why *AccountAndSyncSettings.apk* of all things is having issues.


The easiest way would be to make a backup of everything (use TiBu, then CWM to make sure), 621 SBF can be found Here along with instructions.

To root 621, the root CD can be found Here I've personally used both so I know they're good files.


----------



## MBM262

I know this section of the forum is probably more or less dead since this is for a super old phone but unfortunatly I got caught up on the .621 death trap and I am having some trouble with getting past this part

*"""5: Type 'cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621'
6: Type 'md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5' to generate an md5 file for filecheck in CWM, this will prevent md5 checksum errors while restoring.""*

I dont seem to have a problem with doing the commands, when I enter command *5.* it accepts it fine and shows me as
*mnt/sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621*

when I do step *6*. it accepts it and shows me
*# md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5*

but whe I restore and try to install the file it says
*checking MD5 sums...*
*MD5 mismatch!*

and i get the same thing when i try to run the* system.exe3.tar* that has the *md5sum* on it already so if anyone is out there checking these old forums I would apprechiate it greatly for any info/help.

thx.....

Also, I have checked *ls* in emulator to verify I am even in the right file when doing it and i am as far as i can tell, it shows me the Dir for the sdcard location where im cd the file to and the md5sum file so i think it all correct.

Figured it out!!!!! please see next post if anyone stumbles across this and needs help....


----------



## MBM262

For anyone having probs with doing the steps * 3-6*.

*"4: Type 'su' without quotes, allow request.
5: Type 'cd /sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621'
6: Type 'md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5' to generate an md5 file for filecheck in CWM, this will prevent md5 checksum errors while restoring."*

I found that it only seems to work with ABD SHELL emulator, also when you type the md5sum*tar>nandroid.md5 you need to add* spaces* after sum, before the > and after the > so it should look like this *md5sum *tar > nandroid.md5 **not like md5sum*tar>nandroid.md5, *if you do this using ADB Shell you should have no prob doing it. I also found entering cd/sdcard/clockworkmod/backup/621 seems to work for me doing it this way... cd / sdcard/ clockwordmod/ backup/ 621 i dont know how your emulator works but either way you should be mounted meaning after you type the cd / sd card/........ stuff in and hit enter it should either have a hash mark # or say *mnt**.*..... if it says *$* then you are not using your superuser privlidges, this is why i say use ADB because it is the only terminal emulator that allowed me the root override privlidge even though when you hit su at the beginning it says you have access you dont so use ADB


----------

